# Got dusted by an A4 1.8T



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

F1Crazy said:


> Don't let the numbers fool you, there is no difference in power between US and Euro versions, it's different measurement method that is used here. It's old SAE vs DIN, similar with octane ratings.


The SAE hp is very slightly (1.5%) bigger than the DIN bhp, which itself is very slightly (1.5%) bigger than the DIN PS, or Pferdestarke (can't find the umlaut ).

184 hp (SAE) is equivalent to 187 bhp (DIN).

The US 325i is 175 lb-ft vs 181 lb-ft. These figures are only 2-3% lower, but the claimed acceleration times for US-market E46 325s seem to be somewhat less competitive than their European cousins. Still, 148 mph (without the artificial limiter) and <20 sec to 100 isn't bad for the cheapest BMW you can buy.

Oddly enough Great Britain traditionally used SAE hp for its power outputs in the dim and distant, whereas now we follow the European DIN standard. Before you know it, we'll be going metric. Oh, I do look forward to the day when I must measure my car's power output in the evocative, symbolic and historic kilowatt .


----------



## steve dunham (May 30, 2002)

Mecklaiz: One more thing to remember that I haven't seen mentioned here. No matter how fast you are, there's always someone who is faster. You can't and won't win every race, and the sooner you except it, the less it will bother you. Racing on the street isn't the smartest thing to spend alot of time worrying about anyway as it will catch up to you someday if you aren't careful. If you think you feel bad about getting dusted by a 1.8T, how do you think you'd feel about wrapping your Bimmer around a tree...? Just another opinion. :dunno:


----------



## mecklaiz (Mar 20, 2003)

steve dunham said:


> Mecklaiz: One more thing to remember that I haven't seen mentioned here. No matter how fast you are, there's always someone who is faster. You can't and won't win every race, and the sooner you except it, the less it will bother you. Racing on the street isn't the smartest thing to spend alot of time worrying about anyway as it will catch up to you someday if you aren't careful. If you think you feel bad about getting dusted by a 1.8T, how do you think you'd feel about wrapping your Bimmer around a tree...? Just another opinion. :dunno:


I'm a little confused.

Is your implication here that accelerating hard on the street is something you shouldn't do? :dunno:

Because basically this is what this equates to, going from a stand still up to the speed limit while accelerating hard (and apparently from other comments, not even anywhere near the capacity of the vehicle).

As for wrapping my car around a tree, well, I would certainly hope not to do that and further think that there are only 2 circumstances under which that would happen:
(1) A true, pure accident
(2) Doing something stupid.
In this case, I don't think that accelerating hard from a traffic light up to the speed limit is dangerous driving. Especially given the clear daylight and light traffic. Perhaps this is the point to which you speak and if so, I think that perhaps more discussion is warranted before pointing out that what I did was any more unsafe that regular driving.

Also, I want to make it clear that I didn't get my BMW to drag race around town. I don't want to challenge people to street racing either. But given an opportunity when someone else in the next lane is doing pretty much what I am, i.e. heavy acceleration from traffic light to traffic light, it was just an opportunity to see what the vehicle was capable off. I think that the environment in which I performed this test was weighted pretty heavily towards safety. Can you point out something that would suggest otherwise?

As much as I appreciate that people exercise caution and assist other people in doing the same, I think that given the situation I described, I don't think it was unsafe.

Perhaps I will end up dead with my car wrapped around a tree, perhaps that is what I deserve as some of you have pointed out. But if that does happen, it's Darwin at work.

Z


----------



## pdz (Nov 17, 2002)

mecklaiz said:


> I'm a little confused.
> 
> Is your implication here that accelerating hard on the street is something you shouldn't do? :dunno:
> 
> ...


just a little correction:

according to massachusetts state police, accelerating recklessly to the speed limit is still an offense...it falls under reckless endangerment or something and is a very, very subjective but very applicable moving violation.

don't ask me how i know.

:angel:

no ticket. just a nice conversation with a dude in blue jodhpurs.


----------



## steve dunham (May 30, 2002)

Originally Posted by mecklaiz
I'm a little confused.

Is your implication here that accelerating hard on the street is something you shouldn't do?

No, it's not. My implication was that it really isn't worth worrying about when you get dusted occassionally by a lesser car. It happens. I am probably just as guilty as anyone when it comes to that so I really should just bow out gracefully and not waste any more of your time.
My apologies.


----------



## batong (Jun 5, 2003)

can any stock audi a4 take a stock zhp off line(straight)


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

batong said:


> can any stock audi a4 take a stock zhp off line(straight)


No.

BMW made the ZHP *only* for beating US-market Audis off the line. No other reason. Corners? Pah.


----------



## Patrick330i (Sep 30, 2002)

I am bringing back an old thread because some fool in a Volkswagon coupe 1.8T tried to do me in today. As soon as it happened, I remembered this thread. We were already in motion. Imagine a two-lane road (one in each direction). I was behind him. He was mostly going slow, but every now and then he would hit it. Would not stay consistent in speed. Traffic was very light. Coming up to a light where you can go straight (or turn right), or turn left, so two lanes. I wanted to make the light, so I start to build up some speed. In doing so, I come up on him pretty hard. I guess he wanted that left turn light, too, so he cuts me off and then goes through kind of slow. Pissed me off in a way. So we turn onto a four-lane road. He takes the inside lane, I take the outside lane. I wanted to get around this guy so I wouldn't have to get stuck behind him up ahead. Well, I never hit it too hard on the city street, but this dude starts to make a run at me. I beat his ass pretty good, but I gotta tell ya, he hung tough and made me work harder for it than I expected. So, I am giving the dude props for making me work, even if he is a dumbass driver!


----------



## KeylessEntry (Sep 6, 2003)

For a few hundred bucks you can get a chip that raises the 1.8t to 210hp/250lb/ft trq


----------



## mecklaiz (Mar 20, 2003)

Some people sheesh


----------



## daghostryder (Feb 25, 2003)

Had to jump in here

I think it was driver error, i say that cause I dusted a Audi a4 and I own a 325i w/ step. In my opinion it's all about the driver. In turns he would brake her down where I knew I could "punch"it and take a turn at higher speeds (121 to be exact  ) The short was I left him contiuously in the dust. We 'played' on the southern state in LI New york for about 20miles then I just stopped as we were getting ready to enter cop zone.

So I would say just get use to your car and know what it can do.
Good luck Drive safe!


----------



## bluer1 (May 30, 2002)

Never wrestle with a pig. The pig enjoys it and you just get muddy.

That being said, I regularly drop late model Mustang GTs in a box stock 330i, with the A/C on. They're marketed as "muscle cars" but far from it.
:thumbdwn:


----------

